# Catio Extension



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

My back dont agree with me but im now in the slow process of expanding my catio....

http://www.catforum.com/forum/40-cat-tails/315417-screening-deck-aka-catio-thread.html

This might end up going to the mango tree in the future but for now they will get a new room on the garage wall...There will be a enclosed walkway from the deck leading to the screened box..

Im hoping it dont rain until I get the roof on....Im also hoping to reduce to grumbling to go strolling when im trying to do yard work.

Im much further along then this, ill post finished pictures when im done


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Your cats already had it good. This will be even better.


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Coming along slowly, a lot more brainstorming then I imagined but I think I finally figured out the design on the end of the tunnel...


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

What are you going to cover the tunnel with?


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Almost there, just have the roof and some carpet and some sort of cat furniture for the box. Not sure what to make for the inside of the box which is quite large, I did add a sisal post yesterday.

I also need to add two new platforms to reach the entrance to their tunnel. The grand opening will be soon but I need to wait for the oily thompsons water seal to cure on top of everything.

Im getting more excited then the cats watching this contraption come together..

Oh and...Looking at all the catios on the net or youtube shows that everyone uses fencing wire which lets the mosquitos bite the cats. The mosquitos cannot get my cats


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice! The tunnel is excellent. I know what you mean, I like building things for my cats too. Burt, you have skills.


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

I opened up the enclosure today, they been playing in it all night..Oliver is really excited going in and out, I just need to roof the box tomorrow. I roofed the tunnel already with left over roofing materials I already had.. I also carpeted it with a plastic rug made from recyclables..


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

So funny the two cats were in there the entire night...I just need to figure out an easy way to protect it from rain and the morning sun but other then that its finished...


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Awesome. All indoor cats should be so fortunate.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

That is awesome! Great job! Your cats are very lucky.  I wish I Had something for mine but the townhouse association would flip out.


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

I just wanted to mention that this was a really really big hit with my cats, they still spend a lot of time sleeping and hanging out in the tunnel or box. At least one of them spends every night in there since the grand opening. 

Allie did throw up in there, thank gawd I made a door, luckily it didnt happen in the tunnel

I just ran out of super screen which I have also been using on my house, its the best screen ever and im thinking of purchasing more, I think it was superscreen anyhow..


----------

